
Don't ever speak to the FBI without a tape recorder running and a lawyer present - evo_9
http://boingboing.net/2013/05/07/dont-ever-speak-to-the-fbi-w.html
======
Shivetya
If it is really true the FBI will not conduct an interview on tape then there
is a rule that needs to be changed. So why don't these lawyers throw it up on
the White House Petition page and see if it sticks?

~~~
stfu
Probably because they understand the cruel joke that the WH petition bonanza
really is? And because it is an easy way for smart lawyers to shake of agents
for a while, forcing them to look for easier victims that they can threaten.

------
yoster
Thought everyone already knew about the right to remain silent...

~~~
inetsee
You have the right to remain silent if you are arrested. You aren't under
arrest; the FBI just wants to "interview" you. However, the law against lying
to a federal agent is always in effect. Even if you don't say anything
incriminating, if you say something that they can claim is a lie, then they
have leverage over you. I imagine that the FBI would also be exceptionally
reluctant to conduct an "interview" if you had someone else with you who was
also taking notes. Their preferred situation is when there are two of them who
can corroborate each others version of the discussion, and only one of you.

